# Erma Werke ET-22



## SCPDColdCase (Sep 2, 2014)

The St. Charles City (Missouri) Police Department is asking for help.

The St. Charles City Police Department is continuing the investigation of the 6 known victims of the I-70 Killer, which occurred between Indianapolis, Indiana and Wichita, Kansas in April and May of 1992.

We are looking for any information about the murder weapon, which may have been an Erma Werke model ET-22 pistol. This weapon is a .22 long rifle caliber semi-automatic with an 11.75" barrel, Luger action, wood grips and a wood forestock. All spent cartridges at crime scenes had the materials corundum and red rouge on them. The owner (or killer) may have used corundum and red rouge for fire lapping of the weapon, or may have used corundum and rouge in grinding, polishing, or machine shop work.

The weapon may have been stolen by the killer prior to the first known crime in the series, in Indianapolis on April 8, 1992. The weapon may have been discarded by the killer or seized by police in connection with another matter following the last known crime, in Raytown, Missouri, a suburb of Kansas City, on May 7, 1992.

The City of St. Charles has made a YouTube video about this murder case, which includes remarks from the parents of one of the murdered young women and information about the Erma ET-22, which we identify in the video as possibly being the model firearm used in the murders. Please see the following YouTube video at:






The above link also has an additional link on the page to a Dark Minds television episode that provides more details about the case.

There is a $25,000 reward for any information leading to the arrest and conviction of this serial killer.

Any information regarding this case, or the weapon involved, can be directed to the St. Charles City Police Department by phone at 636-949-3333 or 1-800-800-3510, or by e-mail at [email protected]

You can also visit the St. Charles Crime Stoppers website at Saint Charles Crime Stoppers


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Thanks' for not giving up

AFS


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Erma also made the Ithaca-branded series of Saddleguns back in the 1970'2 and 80's. I'd be surprised that a random-killer would fire polish his pistol bore. I'd guess the firearm was stolen.


----------

